# whats this?!?!?! RIU!



## tckfui (Jan 7, 2008)

man... I just refreshed my page and theres all this stuff at the top of the page, theres like 5 lines, with options like, seeds, pipes, vapes, and whatnot, and al the links go to the same place... I dont like all this space uip there!!! is this happening to everyone or just me?


----------



## MagusALL (Jan 7, 2008)

mine too wtf?


----------



## tckfui (Jan 7, 2008)

I dont know!!! BUT this NEW and reppetative, and waist of space thing is out of control and SCARES ME!!!!!
but its is pretty anoying... I dont like it... maybe if they were next to each other... and less space consuming


----------



## dankdalia (Jan 7, 2008)

it just feels weird.


----------



## motoracer110 (Jan 7, 2008)

hmmmmmmmmmm this is odd


----------



## motoracer110 (Jan 7, 2008)

looks like someone needs to learn HTML


----------



## tckfui (Jan 7, 2008)

dankdalia said:


> it just feels weird.


yea I can like feel its presence... even when I dont see it... I feel it up there... just being lazy...


----------



## tckfui (Jan 7, 2008)

motoracer110 said:


> looks like someone needs to learn HTML



html? HTML!?!?!?! I FUCKING HATE HTML!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
noo bud I dont really get what HTMLs are... what was wrong with just having the WWW? and how do you learn it? is there anything we should know about this HTML?


----------



## tckfui (Jan 7, 2008)

now there all next to each other... that looks nice ... but do they work... lets find out


----------



## potroastV2 (Jan 7, 2008)

figured I would get jumped all over... no they dont work just yet I am in the process of it


----------



## mastakoosh (Jan 7, 2008)

rollitup said:


> figured I would get jumped all over... no they dont work just yet I am in the process of it


 man you have an awesome sight here. thanks for giving us all a home to chill. i love this site


----------



## stemseed (Jan 7, 2008)

and here i was about to praise this 


i like the 'myrollitup' makes things easy when im blazin and lazy
-Stem


----------



## CALIGROWN (Jan 7, 2008)

i kind of like it...MR.ROLLITUP must be bored tonight...good shit man


----------



## SoloGro57 (Jan 10, 2008)

rollitup said:


> figured I would get jumped all over... no they dont work just yet I am in the process of it


Sooo... this stuff isn't "real" yet? Like, you're just expirementing?

I'm talking about the tab that says "Legal Marijuana", when I click on it, it takes me to some bullshit that refers to that lame-ass "legal bud" shit as Marijuana. I know they advertise here, but you're just experimenting? Right? You're not really gonna call that garbage Marijuana?

And the Tab that says "Marijuana Seeds" and takes me to a list of one seed retailer, Nirvana? I know that the text says that you're not associated with any of the "poker" sites that you rank, but everybody here, who's been here for more than a few weeks, knows that Nirvana is one of the only advertisers here. Of course they're not a poker site, but you know what I mean. Right?

And while we're on the subject, this "elite rolling society" thing? Pay five bucks a month for the right to edit your own material, and give people negative rep? What are you trying to do? I mean, it's cool to try to make a buck, but I'm afraid that you're gonna destroy a great site.

Dude, it's your baby. I'm not telling you how to run your business. I guess I was giving you too much credit. Sharing is caring.


----------



## tckfui (Jan 11, 2008)

yea I think RIU should drop the legal bud site as a advertiser, I cant imagine anyone here actualy ordering that stuff. I mean... we grow our own 
but if there paying the bills. I guess its all good.
the things I like about the eliete rolling thing is you can have 500 PMs, you can create your own name, and the private forum... but I thought the rep system didnt work... so how can you give negative rep?


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 11, 2008)

tckfui said:


> yea I think RIU should drop the legal bud site as a advertiser, I cant imagine anyone here actualy ordering that stuff. I mean... we grow our own
> but if there paying the bills. I guess its all good.
> the things I like about the eliete rolling thing is you can have 500 PMs, you can create your own name, and the private forum... but I thought the rep system didnt work... so how can you give negative rep?



i'll show you if you'd like.


----------



## SoloGro57 (Jan 11, 2008)

tckfui said:


> yea I think RIU should drop the legal bud site as a advertiser, I cant imagine anyone here actualy ordering that stuff. I mean... we grow our own
> but if there paying the bills. I guess its all good.
> the things I like about the eliete rolling thing is you can have 500 PMs, you can create your own name, and the private forum... but I thought the rep system didnt work... so how can you give negative rep?


I dunno... the thing about the "elite rolling society" I read said that one of the benefits is being able to give negative rep.

Here you go, look under Extras:

*Elite Rolling Society*
*The Basics: *


No advertisements on the forum
Username appears in red, so people know you are an Elite member
Elite member button appears under your name
Access to a super secret forum which has little moderation
*Within Your Gallery: *


Can Edit Own Files
Can Delete Own Files
Can Edit Own Comments
Can Delete Own Comments
Unlimited Files to upload
Unlimited Size of Files to upload
*Within The Forum:*


Can Edit Own Posts ( No Time Limit )
Can Delete Own Posts
Can Open / Close Own Threads ( Great For Your Grow Journal )
Unlimited Attachments
*Within Your Profile:*


500 Private Message Allowance
Can Set Self to Invisible Mode
Can Use Custom Title ( The title underneath your name)
Profile Picture Double the size
Avatar: 200px Height / 200px Width
Can Upload Images for Signature
Maximum Characters in Signature: 2000
*Extras:*


Can See Who Left User Ratings
Can Leave Negative Reputation
Can Hide Reputation from Others
*Wait There is more:*


Your name will show up here : https://www.rollitup.org/showgroups.php Under Elite Rollers Society.
Private Forums
General Discussion
Security (including freaquently updated proxy lists)
Advanced growing
Classifieds Section

Monthy Drawings for prizes.... Thats right no more contests to try and win!
Monthly Speaker This will either happen in live chat or within your private access forum where you can post questions for this months guest speaker and he/she will respond


----------



## potroastV2 (Jan 11, 2008)

The funny thing is you guys want more seed sponsors show me one that pays when it all comes down to it. 99% of seed companies are selfish and even if you do send 400 orders to their site when it comes to fulfill their end of the deal they hide. I am always interested in finding more.

As for the legal bud, people do buy it. cannabisculture.com cannabis.com marijuana.com all of them run the same ads. If you do not want any ads feel free to join elite.


----------



## bearo420 (Jan 11, 2008)

its like everyone hating bill gates. you dont have a real reason. its just cause you wish you had all the money. But suppose someone said heres this turnkey business solution, run this site. Most here would probably add even more ads. I think as current, this site is a good format. id never spend on elite I think unless I was actually hanging out with people in person like some here, but I did order Nirvana seeds and I think you have a good balance of advertisements to actual usable space. definitely seen worse.


----------



## dankdalia (Jan 11, 2008)

hahaha ^^^ your avatar is classic.


----------



## stemseed (Jan 11, 2008)

classic?? i'd say pretty fooking hawt


----------



## FilthyFletch (Jan 11, 2008)

So is the elite club the only ones who will be getting the larger pm storage? Im not going to be a pay member like that but still would like away to get more pms to continue to help members questions and not miss o many with the little pm box we have now.


----------



## SoloGro57 (Jan 11, 2008)

rollitup said:


> The funny thing is you guys want more seed sponsors show me one that pays when it all comes down to it. 99% of seed companies are selfish and even if you do send 400 orders to their site when it comes to fulfill their end of the deal they hide. I am always interested in finding more.
> 
> As for the legal bud, people do buy it. cannabisculture.com cannabis.com marijuana.com all of them run the same ads. If you do not want any ads feel free to join elite.[/quote
> 
> ...


----------



## GoodFriend (Jan 11, 2008)

FilthyFletch said:


> So is the elite club the only ones who will be getting the larger pm storage? Im not going to be a pay member like that but still would like away to get more pms to continue to help members questions and not miss o many with the little pm box we have now.


 stop being so stingy friend =p

and bear... the only person from this site that i meet up with in person was banned a long time ago... hahaha


and RIU... when you do get more seed banks in the tab and you're ranking them... am i gonna have any access to that list? you took my tabs away


----------



## bearo420 (Jan 11, 2008)

lumberjack_ian said:


> stop being so stingy friend =p
> 
> and bear... the only person from this site that i meet up with in person was banned a long time ago... hahaha
> 
> ...


 
i wasnt being specific man. i know a lot of people meet others on here, i wanted to do a NYC smokeout to be honest. but until im actually meeting people ill be a freeloader


----------



## GoodFriend (Jan 11, 2008)

bearo420 said:


> i wasnt being specific man. i know a lot of people meet others on here, i wanted to do a NYC smokeout to be honest. but until im actually meeting people ill be a freeloader


i was just teasin... i know what you mean

stay on the boards long enough... i'm sure there are plenty of ny growers here...


----------



## GreenLight (Jan 11, 2008)

This place is totaly worth the $5/month to have people to communicate with. Not that I dont have real friends, but when they ask me what Im doing I always answer... working... on... "stuff"


----------



## Lacy (Jan 11, 2008)

*I know what ya mean tck. I was away for just over 2 weeks and everything has changed so much.*


tckfui said:


> man... I just refreshed my page and theres all this stuff at the top of the page, theres like 5 lines, with options like, seeds, pipes, vapes, and whatnot, and al the links go to the same place... I dont like all this space uip there!!! is this happening to everyone or just me?


----------



## tckfui (Jan 11, 2008)

bearo420 said:


> i wasnt being specific man. i know a lot of people meet others on here, i wanted to do a NYC smokeout to be honest. but until im actually meeting people ill be a freeloader


I'm in NYC, come over, well have a smoke out 

hey lacy... um... I havnt seen you in like 2 months not two weeks


----------



## Lacy (Jan 11, 2008)

*Nah tck. It just seeeeemed that long because you missed me. *

*Hows that for over confident? *


tckfui said:


> I'm in NYC, come over, well have a smoke out
> 
> hey lacy... um... I havnt seen you in like 2 months not two weeks


----------



## tckfui (Jan 11, 2008)

it was very good  but true... I was like where is she... I thought you left us 
there was a thread of people asking wehre you were  I do lots of  around here


----------



## buckley26 (Jan 12, 2008)

Great NYC smokeout of Feb '08( if I can get over there for Ranger vs. Kings game) See you there


----------



## bearo420 (Jan 12, 2008)

Well, tckfui mentioned chillin before too, I guess your not a cop now tckfui. 
But Buckley with 6 posts, i get scared im a pussy on going to jail


----------



## tckfui (Jan 12, 2008)

he had five posts last time I was here 
but yea I'm a pussy with that stuff too, but I figure anyone with more than like 500 posts is good 
hes got a way to go 

woops just noticed you got about 300... but a pics worth a thousand words... and you got 50... so it about evens out


----------



## bearo420 (Jan 12, 2008)

i got like 100 i think. i got a new thread 1k hydrohut. theres like 50 pics already i think

and yeah. I even read your posts for authenticity when you said last time you were in BK

i like to play safe. and check out my journal lots of pics every few days.

and holy christ dude. you joined after me and have like 3700 posts and I got 290


----------

